# Too short! Breeding Problem!



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Our buck Santana is too short to breed our saanen and Lamancha! The saanen I can understand, but the lamancha is stunted and is just about 4 inches taller then him! :GAAH: I'm worried that he won't be able to do the job!

We tried the stand, him on the stand, and the doe below, but with the saanen he was too high up, and with the la mancha he didn't even try. I'm so distraught, the saanen went out of heat, MAY be bred, but I doubt it.

Tried putting the la mancha on the lower side of a hill, and he didn't even want to mount her. I think he is getting put out!

Help! I need a goat Love Doctor! hlala: :lovey:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Bad man! :laugh: I hope he gets the job done soon! ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you just leave him with the girls. I think that they will find a way. :wink: Just watch for evidence under their tails to write a date down.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

We left the saanen with him til today, she was running away from him and no longer flagging. There was some evidence of the 'deed' under her tail yesterday, so I'm crossing my fingers that he indeed 'reach' his destination. :laugh: The saanen was with him for 3 days. Put the la mancha in with him yesterday, she was just barely flagging, today she is flagging alot and rubbing on him. Hoping all goes well with her. Need these girls in milk.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Good hopefully he got the sannen and will get the other soon.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck with the breedings :thumb: I feel sure he will figure it out


----------

